# Break out the summer toy.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

First day out of hibernation... dirty and needs a wax job.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

That will give you something to do


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks good (God I must be getting old, I serviced them for delivery when they were new. hwell: ).

One of the percs with an old military vehicle is no worries about wax or polish.  This was with the American Legion at a local community services function last friday. First outing of the year.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> Looks good (God I must be getting old, I serviced them for delivery when they were new. hwell: ).
> 
> One of the percs with an old military vehicle is no worries about wax or polish.  This was with the American Legion at a local community services function last friday. First outing of the year.


I drove everyone of those at one time while in the Service..


----------

